# Maxwell 2500 Farad 2.7V Ultracapacitor-Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $29.00*
End Date: Monday May-30-2011 7:06:03 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $29.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

